# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Олимпийские Игры

## Alex

*С 12 по 26 февраля в канадском городе Ванкувер пройдет XXI Зимняя Олимпиада. 
На Зимних Олимпийских Играх-2010 будут разыграны 86 комплектов медалей в 7 видах спорта 
(биатлон, бобслей, кёрлинг, коньковые виды спорта, лыжные виды спорта, санный спорт, хоккей).*

----------


## Alex

*История Зимних Олимпийских Игр.* 
Вот такие финтибубельные медали разработали аборигены Америки для Олимпиады в Ванкувере.

Хочется вспомнить то, как  и когда проходили предыдущие Олимпиады в каторых принимали участие наши.



> Олимпиада в Италии стала дебютной для сборной СССР. Первый блин комом не вышел. Советские спортсмены блестяще показали себя, уверенно заняв первое общекомандное место. К особенностям соревнований можно отнести тот факт, что все объекты располагались на небольшом расстоянии друг от друга. Также приятной новинкой для болельщиков стали впервые организованные телевизионные трансляции с мест сражений олимпийские награды. По сравнению с прошлыми Играми основная программа соревнований осталась без изменений. Демонстрационные виды отсутствовали. В ходе турнира было разыграно 24 комплекта наград в 8 видах спорта. Всего в соревнованиях принял участие 821 спортсмен (134 женщины) из 32 стран. 
> Тройка лидеров неофициального зачета: 
> 1. СССР (7 – 3 – 6);
> 2. Австрия (4 – 3 – 4); 
> 3. Финляндия (3 – 3 – 1).
> Героем Олимпиады следует признать горнолыжника Тони Зайлера (Австрия). На его счету три награды высшего достоинства.








> Для выбора места проведения восьмых Олимпийских игр потребовалось два тура голосования. В результате, с перевесом всего в два голоса победу одержал американский город. Впервые в истории Зимних Олимпийских игр для размещения участников была построена Олимпийская деревня. Впервые список основных соревнований покинул бобслей. Его место занял биатлон. В ходе турнира было разыграно 27 комплектов наград в 8 видах спорта.
> Всего в соревнованиях приняли участие 665 спортсменов (144 женщины) из 30 государств Как и четыре года назад в общекомандном первенстве не было равных сборной СССР. Советские спортсмены вновь с большим отрывом возглавили медальный зачет. 
> Лидеры в неофициальном командном зачете: 
> 1. СССР (7 – 5 – 9);
> 2. Объединенная команда Германии (4 – 3 – 1);
> 3. США (3 – 4 – 3).
> Из триумфаторов Олимпиады особо следует выделить представителей конькобежцев сборной СССР. Евгений Гришин добавил своему золотому запасу четырехлетней давности еще две медали, став четырехкратным олимпийским чемпионом. Дважды поднималась на высшую ступень пьедестала Лидия Скобликова.








> .  
> 
> Впервые за все время проведения Олимпийских игр количество участников превысило 1000 человек. К величайшему сожалению Игры были омрачены гибелью двух спортсменов. Горнолыжник Росс Милн и саночник Казимир Кай-Скржепски разбились во время выполнения тренировочных заездов.
> В состав основных видов спорта был возвращен бобслей, а также состоялся дебют санного спорта. В ходе турнира было разыграно 34 комплекта наград в 10 видах спорта. Всего в соревнованиях принял участие 1091 спортсмен (199 женщин).
> Сенсации не произошло. Первое общекомандное место снова осталось за сборной Советского Союза. 
> Полностью тройка лидеров выглядела следующим образом: 
> 1. СССР (11 – 8 – 6);
> 2. Австрия (4 – 5 – 3); 
> 3. Норвегия (3 – 6 – 6).
> Блестяще выступила Лидия Скобликова (СССР). Во все четырех видах программы соревнований конькобежцев она неизменно побеждала, доведя общее количество своих олимпийских золотых наград до шести.








> Спустя почти полвека Олимпийские игры вновь состоялись во Франции. В ходе упорной борьбы среди шести претендентов, после проведения трех раундов голосования столицей Зимних Олимпийских игр был назван Гренобль.
> Впервые в истории проведения Олимпиад у турнира появился талисман. В 1968 году им стал стилизированный лыжник Щусс. В ходе проведения турнира впервые было предусматривалась возможность проведения допинг-контроля и гендерного тестирования спортсменов. Основная программа соревнований изменений не претерпела. В ходе турнира было разыграно 35 комплектов наград в 10 видах спорта. Всего в соревнованиях приняли участие 1158 спортсменов (211 женщин) из 37 стран.
> Первое общекомандное место на этот раз не покорилось сборной СССР. Лидерство в медальном зачете смогли выиграть представители Норвегии: 
> 1. Норвегия (6 – 6 – 2); 
> 2. СССР (5 – 5 – 3); 
> 3. Франция (4 – 3 – 2). 
> Отлично выступил на родной земле горнолыжник Жан-Клод Кили (Франция). На его счету три золотых медали (во всех трех дисциплинах).








> Впервые в истории Олимпийские игры проводились в Азии. Для освещения событий было аккредитовано рекордное число корреспондентов (около 4 тысяч). Организаторы Игр столкнулись с некоторыми проблемами, связанными с профессиональным статусом участников. Ряду спортсменов было отказано в участии в турнире из-за несоответствия их заработков уровню любительского спорта. В то же время сборная Канады отказалась заявлять хоккейную команду, ссылаясь на то, что профессиональные спортсмены коммунистических держав были допущены у соревнованиям без ограничений. В ходе турнира было разыграно 35 комплектов наград в 10 видах спорта.
> Всего в соревнованиях приняли участие1006 спортсменов (205 женщин) из 35 государств. Первое общекомандное место вновь выиграла сборная СССР, почти вдвое опередив преследователей как по общему числу медалей, так и по числу наград высшей пробы: 
> 1. СССР (8 – 5 – 3);
> 2. ГДР (4 – 3 – 7); 
> 3. Швейцария (4 – 3 – 3).
> Лучше всех проявили себя лыжница Галина Кулакова (СССР) и конькобежец Ард Схенк (Нидерланды). На их счету по три золотых медали.








> Первоначально право проведения Олимпийских игр этого года было отдано американскому городу Денвер. Однако, трехкратное превышение запланированного уровня затрат на организацию и возможный вред окружающей среде вынудили население голосовать за отказ от проведения турнира. После этого на заседании МОК было принято решение доверить проведение Инсбруку, уже принимавшему турнир и имеющему необходимую инфраструктуру. В ходе турнира было разыграно 37 комплектов наград в 10 видах спорта Всего в соревнованиях приняли участие 1123 спортсмена (231 женщина) из 37 стран, что являлось рекордом на тот момент. Неофициальный командный зачет вновь выиграла сборная СССР. Советские спортсмены увезли из Австрии 13 золотых наград, что является наилучшим достижением на Зимних Олимпийских играх.
> Тройка лидеров медального зачета: 
> 1. СССР (13 – 6 – 8); 
> 2. ГДР (7 – 5 – 7);
> 3. США (3 – 3 – 4).
> Отличных результатов добились конькобежка Татьяна Аверина и лыжница Раиса Сметанина (обе – СССР), выиграв по две золотые медали. Двукратным олимпийским чемпионом стал биатлонист Николай Круглов (СССР).








> Американский город второй раз в своей истории принимал Олимпиаду. 
> Всего в соревновании приняли участие 1072 атлета (232 женщины) из 37 стран. Примечательным фактом стало использование искусственного снега при проведении соревнований. До этого момента Олимпиады проводились на натуральном покрытии. Впервые в истории Олимпиад золотая медаль досталась представительнице сборной Лихтенштейна (Ханни Венцель – горные лыжи). Победителями в общекомандном зачете вновь стали спортсмены сборной СССР, и это даже несмотря на потерю «запланированного» золота в хоккейном турнире (поражение 3:4 от сборной США).
> Лидеры в неофициальном медальном зачете: 
> 1. СССР (10 – 6 – 6);
> 2. ГДР (9 – 7 – 7);
> 3. США (6 – 5 – 2).
> Триумфатором Игр следует признать конькобежца Эрика Хайдена (США), выигравшего все пять дистанций в программе турнира. Три золотые медали на счету Николая Зимятова (СССР).








> Игры в Сараево стали первой Зимней Олимпиадой, проводимой в социалистическом государстве. Примечательно, что после первого тура голосования в гонке кандидатов лидировал японский Саппоро, однако в конечном итоге выбор пал на Югославию.
> Олимпийский турнир стал первым, проведенным за время руководства Хуана Антонио Самаранча – президента МОК. В ходе турнира было разыграно 38 комплектов наград в 10 видах спорта.
> Всего в соревновании приняли участие 1272 спортсмена (274 женщины) из 49 стран.
> Впервые в истории проведения турнира первое общекомандное место досталось представителям сборной ГДР. Советские спортсмены заняли лишь второе место: 
> 1. ГДР (9 – 9 – 6); 
> 2. СССР (6 – 10 – 9);
> 3. США (4 – 4 – 0).
> Лучшим выступлением следует считать результаты лыжницы Марьи-Лисы Хямяляйнен (Финляндия), на счету которой три золота. Откровенно плохо выступили австрийцы, которым только единожды покорилась бронзовая ступень пьедестала.








> Олимпийский огонь посетил Канаду впервые. Игры 1988 года стали последним случаем, когда Олимпийский и Паралимпийский турниры проводились в разных городах. Последними они стали также и для сборных СССР и ГДР. В очередной раз пали рекордные показатели числа участников турнира (как общего количества спортсменов, так и по количеству стран–участниц Игр). В ходе турнира было разыграно 46 комплектов наград в 10 видах спорта.
> Всего в соревнованиях приняли участие 1423 спортсмена (301 женщина) из 57 государств. Вновь, как и четыре года назад хозяевам турнира удалось выиграть ни одной золотой медали. А больше всего медалей оказалось в советской копилке.
> Лидеры в неофициальном медальном зачете: 
> 1. СССР (11 – 9 – 9);
> 2. ГДР (9 – 10 – 6);
> 3. Швейцария (5 – 5 – 5).
> Трижды на высшую ступень пьедестала поднимались прыгун с трамплина Матти Нюканен (Финляндия) и конькобежка Ивонн Ван Геннип (Нидерланды).

----------


## Alex

*История Зимних Олимпийских Игр.* 




> Заявку на право принять Олимпийские игры в этом году подали семь городов и МОК пришлось провести целых шесть раундов голосования для выявления победителя. Турнир стал последним, проводящимся в один год с Летними играми. 
> Распад Советского Союза повлек за собой исчезновение сборной СССР. В Альбервиль приехала Объединенная команда СНГ (неофициальное название – сборная СНГ). Члены этой команды выступали под Олимпийским флагом и в честь их побед звучал Олимпийский гимн. Однако новыми были только внешние атрибуты – победные традиции спортсменов остались неизменны. По итогам турнира Объединенная команда заняла второе место в медальном зачете, уступив только сборной Германии, также выступавшей в объединенном виде. В основную часть соревнований были добавлены фристайл и шорт-трек. В качестве демонстрации на Игры вернулся керлинг. В ходе турнира было разыграно 57 комплектов наград в 12 видах спорта.
> Всего в соревнованиях принял участие 1801 спортсмен (488 женщин) из 64 государств. 
> Лидеры в неофициальном медальном зачете: 
> 1. Германия (10 – 10 – 6);
> 2. Объединенная команда СНГ (9 – 6 – 8);
> 3. Норвегия (9 – 6 – 5).
> Главными героями Игр стали представители лыжных дисциплин. У мужчин по три золота выиграли Бьорн Дэли и Вегард Ульванг (оба – Норвегия). В женской части соревнований не было равных Любови Егоровой (Объединенная команда) – также три медали высшей пробы.








> Впервые Зимние Олимпийские игры проводились не в високосный год. Согласно решению МОК начиная с 1994 года Зимние и Летние Олимпиады стали проводить с разницей в два года. Выступая на церемонии открытия Олимпиады, президент МОК Хуан Антонио Самаранч призвал прекратить военные действия во всех уголках планеты на время проведения Игр, обеспечив тем самым основной правило античных Олимпиад. В ходе турнира был разыгран 61 комплект наград в 12 видах спорта.
> Всего в турнире приняли участие 1737 спортсменов (522 женщины) из 67 стран. Впервые за время проведения Игр количество участниц-женщин превысило отметку в 500 человек.
> Тройка лидеров неофициального командного зачета выглядела следующим образом: 
> 1. Россия (11 – 8 – 4);
> 2. Норвегия (10 – 11 – 5);
> 3. Германия (9 – 7 – 8).
> Трижды поднимались на высшую ступень пьедестала конькобежец Юхан-Улаф Коос (Норвегия). Любовь Егорова (Россия), повторив достижение Альбервиля, стала шестикратной олимпийской чемпионкой.








> Более двух тысяч спортсменов приняли участие в Олимпийском турнире, второй раз в истории проходящем на японской земле. Список видов спорта, в которых разыгрывались олимпийские награды, в этом году пополнился сноубордом. Также в официальную часть соревнований вернулся керлинг и впервые был проведен женский хоккейный турнир. Даже руководство Национальной хоккейной лиги пошло навстречу организаторам Игр, приняв решение о трехнедельной паузе в чемпионате, что позволило лучшим хоккеистам планеты выступить на Олимпиаде. В ходе турнира было разыграно 68 комплектов наград в 14 видах спорта.
> Всего в соревнованиях приняли участие 2176 спортсменов (787 женщин) из 72 стран.
> Тройка лидеров медального зачета: 
> 1. Германия (12 – 9 – 8); 
> 2. Норвегия (10 – 10 – 5); 
> 3. Россия (9 – 6 – 3).
> Уникального достижения добился лыжник Бьорн Дэли (Норвегия). Трижды победив в Нагано, он довел число своих олимпийских побед до восьми, а общее количество олимпийских наград – до двенадцати. Также трижды Олимпийский гимн звучал в честь лыжницы Ларисы Лазутиной (Россия).








> На право принять 19-е Олимпийские Игры современности претендовали четыре города. Однако руководство МОК проявило удивительное единодушие, назвав победителя уже после первого раунда голосования.
> Игры в Солт-Лейк-Сити стали первыми при действующем президенте МОК – Жаке Роге.
> К сожалению, не обошлось без неприятностей. Чувство праздника, которым несомненно является Олимпийский турнир, было смазано многочисленными допинг-скандалами и ошибками судей. Так, например, в соревнованиях по фигурному катанию решением судей двум парам были присуждены золотые медали – событие, которого не случалось за всю историю Зимних Олимпиад. В ходе турнира было разыграно 78 комплектов наград в 15 видах спорта.
> Всего в соревнованиях приняли участие 2399 атлетов (886 женщин) из 77 стран.
> Лидеры в неофициальном медальном зачете: 
> 1. Норвегия (13 – 5 – 7); 
> 2. Германия (12 – 16 – 8); 
> 3. США (10 – 13- 11).
> Героем Игр стал биатлонист Уле-Эйнар Бьорндален (Норвегия), выиграв золото во всех дисциплинах и четырежды поднимавшийся на высшую ступень пьедестала. По три золота увезли домой двоеборец Сампа Лаюнен (Финляндия) и горнодыжница Яница Костелич (Хорватия).








> Олимпийские игры в Турине по многим показателям можно признать лучшим турниром в истории. Именно на этих Играх было разыграно наивысшее число комплектов наград, в турнире приняли участие наибольшее число участников. Больше всех было стран-участниц, столицей Олимпиады был город с наибольшим числом жителей. Впрочем, всем этим рекордам осталось жить совсем немного. До открытия ванкуверской Олимпиады остается совсем немного. В ходе турнира было разыграно 84 комплекта наград в 15 видах спорта. Всего в соревнованиях приняли участие 2508 спортсменов (960 женщин) из 80 стран.
> Тройка лидеров медального зачета выглядит следующим образом: 
> 1. Германия (11 – 12 – 6);
> 2. США (9 – 9 – 7); 
> 3. Австрия (9 – 7 – 7).

----------


## Akasey

судя по погоде, сложившейся в тех местах, Олимпиада лучше сложилась бы при наших снегах...

----------


## Sanych

А я ещё помню олимпиаду в Солт-Лейк-Сити, когда америкосы безбожно своим медали раздавали и по двое человек на первое место ставили. Так что после того, к олимпиаде на этом континенте у меня особое отношение.

----------


## Alex

*Церемония открытия олимпиады.*

12 февраля на стадионе «BC Place» Ванкувер официально поприветствовал у себя 2600 спортсменов из 82 стран, которые уже готовы принять участие в 86 видах соревнований в 15 различных видах спорта. На церемонии открытия был сделан акцент на разнообразии и наследии Канады и других наций. После самого длительного путешествия в истории Олимпиады, Олимпийский огонь, наконец, дошел до чаши, где он и ознаменовал открытие Зимних Олимпийских игр 2010.




> Факелоносец Тернер Сьюард несет огонь в парке Стэнли на фоне моста «Лайонс Гейт» 12 февраля.
> 
> Сноубордист прыгает через кольца на церемонии открытия игр. 
> 
> Артист в костюме коренного канадца входит на стадион «BC Place» на церемонии открытия. 
> 
> Огромные тотемы возведены на стадионе «BC Place» в честь XXI Зимних Олимпийских игр.
> 
> Танцор выступает на церемонии открытия
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Церемония открытия олимпиады.*




> Акробат летит над сценой на церемонии открытия.
> 
> Толпа зрителей окрасилась в цвета национальных флагов стран, участвующих в играх.
> 
> Конькобежцы с лампочками гоняют по стадиону «BC Place» на церемонии открытия. 
> 
> Лыжники и сноубордисты выступают на церемонии открытия.
> 
> Сноубордисты и лыжники летают над стадионом на церемонии открытия игр 12 февраля
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Ванкувер 2010 – Хоккей*




> На Олимпиаде-2010 в Ванкувере сборная Беларуси (занимает 8-ю строчку в рейтинге Международной федерации хоккея) на предварительном этапе сыграет в группе С с командами Финляндии (17 февраля), Швеции (19 февраля) и Германии (20 февраля).
> *Состав команды*
> Вратари: Андрей Мезин (1974 года рождения), Виталий Коваль (1980) (оба - «Динамо», Минск, КХЛ), Максим Малютин (1988) («Витебск»);
> Защитники: Владимир Денисов (1984), Александр Макрицкий (1971) (оба - «Динамо», Минск), Андрей Карев (1985), Александр Рядинский (1978) (оба - «Юность», Минск), Виктор Костюченок (1979) («Спартак», Москва, КХЛ), Николай Стасенко (1987) («Амур», Хабаровск, КХЛ), Руслан Салей (1974) («Колорадо», Денвер, НХЛ), Сергей Колосов (1986) («Гранд Рэпидс Гриффинз», АХЛ);
> Нападающие: Олег Антоненко (1971), Сергей Заделенов (1976), Александр Кулаков (1983), Андрей Михалев (1978), Андрей Стась (1988), Дмитрий Мелешко (1982) (все - «Динамо», Минск, КХЛ), Сергей Демагин (1986) («Нефтехимик», Нижнекамск, КХЛ), Алексей Калюжный (1977) («Динамо», Москва, КХЛ), Константин Кольцов (1981) («Салават Юлаев», Уфа, КХЛ), Алексей Угаров (1985) (МВД, Балашиха, КХЛ), Сергей Костицын (1987) («Монреаль», НХЛ), Константин Захаров (1983) («Юность», Минск).
> Главный тренер - Михаил Захаров.
> 
> 
> *Ванкувер, Канада. Хоккей. Мужчины*
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Призер Игр-2010 сломал зуб о медаль*

Немецкий саночник Давид Меллер, ставший серебряным призером Олимпиады-2010 в турнире одиночников, сломал зуб, укусив свою медаль. По словам Меллера, укусить медаль его попросили фотокорреспонденты, снимавшие его и другого немца Феликса Лоха, ставшего чемпионом. В результате Меллер потерял кусок переднего зуба, сообщает AFP.
28-летний вице-чемпион признался, что после этого случая он не испытывал боли. Однако Меллер сходил к стоматологу и вылечил зуб, так как хотел нормально улыбаться и хорошо выглядеть на фотографиях.
Давид Меллер завоевал серебро Олимпиады-2010 с результатом три минуты 13,764 секунды. От Лоха он отстал на 0,679 секунды. Третье место занял итальянец Армин Цоггелер.

Lenta.ru

----------


## Alex

Урааа! У нас бронзовая медаль. Дарья Домрачева на 7-й день Олимпиады в Ванкувере принесла Беларуси «бронзу» в биатлоне в гонке на 15 километров. На четырех огневых рубежах она допустила один промах.
Золотую медаль выиграла норвежка Тора Бергер (40 минут и 52,8 секунды), допустившая один промах при стрельбе. Второе место завоевала Елена Хрусталева из Казахстана (+20,7 секунды и ни одного промаха). Дарья Домрачева проиграла Бергер 28,2 секунды.
Успешно выступили и другие белоруски. Людмила Калинчик показала 9-й результат, Ольга Кудряшова финишировала 16-й, Надежда Скардино – 28-й.

Последний раз на подиум после биатлонной гонки белорусские спортсмены поднимались 12 лет назад на Олимпиаде в Нагано, когда бронзовую медаль в гонке на 20 километров выиграл Алексей Айдаров. Четырьмя годами ранее "серебро" в спринте завоевала Светлана Парамыгина.

----------


## Akasey

*Сергей Новиков завоевал "серебро" в гонке на 20 километров*

19 февраля 2010  Спорт
TUT.BY


Вторую медаль в олимпийскую копилку сборной Беларуси положил Сергей Новиков. Пройдя все четыре огневых рубежа без промахов, он завоевал "серебро" в гонке на 20 километров.

Золотая медаль досталась Эмилю Хегле Свендсену, допустившему один промах. Норвежец показал время 48 минут и 22,5 секунды. На 9,5 секунд отстал от Свендсена его соотечественник Оле-Эйнар Бьорндален, не закрывший две мишени.

Примечательно, что Бьорндален и Новиков показали абсолютно одинаковое время, поэтому организаторы Игр вынуждены были вручить две серебряные медали.

Александр Сыман, трижды промахнувшись на огневых рубежах, занял в итоге 41-е место. Рустам Валиуллин с четырьмя штрафными минутами финишировал 48-м. Евгений Абраменко не закрыл всего две мишени, но показал лишь 58-е время.

----------


## Alex

*В биатлоне бронза не досталась никому*
Белоруский биатлонист Сергей Новиков, выигравший серебро в индивидуальной гонке на 20 км на Олимпийских играх в Ванкувере, рассказал о своих впечатлениях от этого успеха. 

"Когда отстрелялся на последнем круге, показалось, что силы ещё остались. И на эмоциях буквально взлетел на первый подъём. Зато потом силы стали резко покидать. Понимал, что нахожусь в каких-то секундах от лидеров, об этом мне и тренеры кричали. 

Проскакивала мысль, что иду на тот результат, ради которого всю жизнь тренировался. Поэтому старался выложиться на 100 %. Хорошо, что был спуск, на котором немного восстановился, вспомнил, что нахожусь на Олимпиаде, и дотянул до финиша. 

Каково находиться на пьедестале рядом с Бьорндаленом? Это самый популярный вопрос, который за полчаса после гонки мне задали уже, наверное, раз восемь. Конечно, очень доволен оказаться в окружении таких грандов, как Бьорндален и Свендсен. Но, признаться, рядом с ними чувствую себя немножко скованно", - приводит слова Новикова БелТА.

----------


## Alex

*Дарья Домрачева: Я невезучая? Да, зато с медалью!*Бронзовый призер Игр-2010 в индивидуальной гонке белоруска Дарья Домрачева рассказала о своих ощущениях после пересечения финишной черты, и о том, что перед стартом ее подстерегла очередная неудача.
 *— Залог Вашего успеха?*
— Залогом моего успеха стала отличная стрельба. Один промах на четырех рубежах — очень достойный результат. В первую очередь для меня эта гонка была борьбой с самой собой. Не с соперницами, а именно с собой. И я победила!
*— Были какие-то предчувствия перед гонкой?*
— Кто-то из болельщиков написал мне по электронной почте: «Я видел сон, в нем ты стояла на пьедестале, ты выиграла бронзу!» Выходит, сон был вещим!
*— А кто это был?*
— Не знаю. Перед стартом я обычно стараюсь сконцентрироваться и просто читаю сообщения. А отвечаю уже после окончания гонки. Обязательно поблагодарю всех моих болельщиков. А этому человеку отдельное спасибо за правильный сон!
*— Какой информацией вы обладали, проходя последний круг?*
— Тренеры и сервисная бригада постоянно сообщали мне о ходе гонки. Я стремительно сокращала отставание от Лены Хрусталевой — двадцать секунд, десять, пять… Но опередить ее все-так не удалось. К счастью для Лены.
*— Когда вы пересекли финишную черту, сложили руки, как будто молитесь. К кому взывали в тот момент?*
— Это получилось непроизвольно. В этот момент я твердила: «Мама, мамочка…» (плачет). А когда первые чувства схлынули, в голове пронеслась мысль -  да, это просто супер!
*— Из-за двух неприятных ситуаций на огневых рубежах на этапе Кубка мира в Оберхофе, когда вы стреляли не по тем мишеням, у вас сложился имидж невезучей спортсменки.*
— А вы знаете, мне и на этот раз не повезло. Меня включили в первую группу, но в ходе жеребьевки мне достался 34-й стартовый номер! Последний из возможных, представляете! Да, считайте меня невезучей. Зато у меня есть олимпийская медаль!

----------


## Alex

*Госнаграда за медаль и сломанные ребра*
Словенская лыжница Петра Майдич, завоевавшая бронзовую медаль в классическом спринте с переломами ребер, удостоена одной из высших государственных наград. Президент Словении Данило Тюрка наградил спортсменку золотым орденом «За заслуги». Это одна из наиболее почетных наград Словении для гражданских лиц, имеющих выдающиеся заслуги перед государством. 
Напомним, что на разминке перед квалификационной гонкой 17 февраля Майдич не вписалась в скоростной поворот и оказалась за пределами трассы, упав в овраг и врезавшись в дерево. Все соревнования, начиная с квалификации, Майдич провела, превозмогая острую боль. И после каждого финиша, а их было четыре, она с огромным трудом покидала трассу. После «бронзового» финиша словенку, которая находилась в полуобморочном состоянии, с арены унесли на руках. С церемонии награждения Майдич увезли на инвалидной коляске, после чего она была доставлена в клинику Ванкувера на вертолете. 
Тюрк в своем послании отметил, что Майдич для достижения успеха «продемонстрировала великолепный боевой дух и упорство». 
«Эта бронзовая олимпийская медаль стоит дороже золотой и является выдающимся достижением», - заявил президент Словении Тюрка. Он также указал, что Майдич с ее трудолюбием и проявленной волей к победе должна стать примером для подражания для молодого поколения словенцев.

eurosport.ru/

----------


## Alex

Алексей Гришин завоевал золотую медаль в лыжной акробатике у фристайлистов. По сумме двух попыток белорус набрал 248,41 балла (120,58+127,83), более чем на балл опередив американца Джерета Петерсона.
Второе место с результатом 247,21 занял американец Джерет Петерсон. Третья строчка осталась за китайцем Жонгкинг Лю. В его активе 242,53 очка.
Тимофей Сливец набрал 225,58 балла, что позволило ему занять девятое место. Дмитрий Дащинский упал в первой попытке, и даже высокие баллы за второй прыжок не позволили ему подняться выше одиннадцатой позиции.
Золотая медаль Алексея Гришина стала первой наградой высшей пробы для Беларуси в истории Зимних Олимпийских игр. Начиная с 1994 года наши спортсмены завоевали четыре серебряных и четыре бронзовых награды.

Примечательно, что белорсские фристайлисты завоевывают медали уже на четырех Олимпиадах подряд. Дмитрий Дащинский был бронзовым призером в 1998-м году и серебряным в 2006-м. Алексей Гришин завоевал бронзу на Олимпийских играх 2002-го года.

----------


## Alex

В Ванкувере вечером 28 февраля по местному времени (ранним утром 1 марта по минскому времени) прошла церемония закрытия зимней Олимпиады.

На церемонии закрытия зимних Игр в Ванкувере была обыграна техническая заминка, возникшая на открытии Олимпиады, когда одна из опор олимпийского огня не поднялась из пола. Известный канадский клоун Ив Дажене изобразил пантомиму с открытием люка в полу и "заевшая" на открытии опора заняла свое место.

После выступления клоуна, вызвавшего оживление на трибунах, олимпийский огонь был зажжен канадской спортсменкой Кэтрионой Лемэй Доан (Catriona Le May Doan), которая должна была поднести свой факел на открытии к той самой не выдвинувшейся опоре.

После зажжения олимпийского огня на арене появилась тысяча членов молодежной организации Youth of Vancouver, исполнивших композицию "O Canada", которой, стоя, подпевали все зрители церемонии.

Затем на арене прошел традиционный парад делегаций спортсменов, участвовавших в Играх-2010. Знаменосцем сборной России на церемонии закрытия был конькобежец Иван Скобрев, завоевавший серебряную и бронзовую медали.

После прохода делегаций  мэр Ванкувера Грегор Робинсон передал олимпийский флаг главе МОК Жаку Рогге, а тот вручил его мэру Сочи Анатолию Пахомову. За несколько дней до закрытия Олимпиады в Ванкувере появились сообщения, что флаг для Сочи примет президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев, однако позже они были официально опровергнуты.

После передачи флага Московский Государственный академический камерный хор под управлением Владимира Минина исполнил гимн России. Затем зрителям была показана презентация Олимпиады-2014 с участием российского балета и солистов оперы и телемостами с Москвой и Сочи.

После представления Сочи к собравшимся на арене в Ванкувере и миллионам телезрителей обратился Жак Рогге, который дал высокую оценку организаторам прошедших Игр, поблагодарил спортсменов, принимавших в них участие, выразил соболезнование Грузии, потерявшей спортсмена-саночника, и объявил Зимнюю Олимпиаду-2010 закрытой. Затем олимпийский огонь был потушен, и все четыре опоры убрались в пол, на этот раз без каких-либо заминок.

Во второй части церемонии зрителям было предложено театрализованное шоу с участием канадских исполнителей, известных далеко за пределами родной страны, в том числе певцов Нила Янга, Аврил Лавин и Аланис Мориссет.

Всего в зимних Играх в Ванкувере приняли участие около 2,5 тыс. атлетов из 82 стран мира, боровшихся за 86 комплектов наград в 16 видах спорта. Убедительную победу в неофициальном общекомандном зачете завоевала сборная Канады. Достижение в 14 золотых наград стало рекордом. Ранее сборные СССР (1976, Инсбрук) и Норвегии (2002, Солт-Лейк-Сити) завоевывали по 13 чемпионских титулов. В активе канадцев также 7 серебряных и 5 бронзовых наград Ванкувера.

На втором месте медального зачета финишировали представители Германии. Немцы завоевали 30 (10,13,7) наград.

Сборная США в неофициальном командном зачете стала третьей. Впрочем, команда одержала победу по общему числу наград и побила рекорд сборной Германии по количеству завоеванных медалей на одной зимней Олимпиаде. Американские спортсмены поднимались на пьедестал 37 (9,15,13) раз, немцы же в 2002 году стали обладателями 36 наград.

Белорусская сборная заняла 18-е место. Наши спортсмены на пьедестал поднимались трижды. Биатлонистка Дарья Домрачева выиграла бронзу в индивидуальной гонке. Серебро, установив лучший для Беларуси олимпийский результат среди мужчин-биатлонистов, завоевал в индивидуальной гонке Сергей Новиков. Фристайлист Алексей Гришин стал первым в стране олимпийским чемпионом зимних Игр. Стоит отметить также, что наша лыжная акробатка Ассоль Сливец остановилась в шаге от пьедестала. Для сборной этот результат стал лучшим в женском фристайле.

Российские спортсмены завоевали 15 наград - три золотых медали, пять серебряных и 7 бронзовых

----------

